# WineHQ database compromise



## Dies_Irae (Oct 12, 2011)

Another break-in: link

Recently I noticed a growing number of "big ones" compromised. What's happening? Who will be the next?


----------



## saxon3049 (Oct 13, 2011)

Dies_Irae said:
			
		

> Another break-in: link
> 
> Recently I noticed a growing number of "big ones" compromised. What's happening? Who will be the next?



I have said this on this very forum when the MYSQL site was serving malware, It's worrying isn't it.


----------

